# ahí + allí



## aguazero

una pregunta simple alli y ahi es lo mismo se puede utilizar de la misma forma
gracias


----------



## ElenaofTroy

Sí, son sinónimos y puedes usarlos indistintamente.


----------



## diegodbs

aguazero said:
			
		

> una pregunta simple alli y ahi es lo mismo se puede utilizar de la misma forma
> gracias


 
Ahí es para cosas más cercanas
Allí es para cosas un poco más lejanas.


----------



## Paul Wessen

Segun mis recursos,  _allí _significa una cosa que está más o menos cerca del oyente, mientras _ahí_ refiere a una cosa más o menos lejos de ambos, hablante y oyente. Se puede usar también referiendo a emociones que están algo distantes.

Si estoy en error, por favor corregirme.

------------------  Paul


----------



## gvergara

Paul Wessen said:
			
		

> Seg*ú*n mis recursos, _allí _significa una cosa que está más o menos cerca del oyente, mientras _ahí_ *se* refiere a una cosa más o menos lejos de ambos, hablante y oyente. Se puede usar también referiendo*se* a emociones que están algo distantes (¿qué significa emociones distantes?).
> 
> Si *tengo erores* (estoy en error), por favor *corríjanme* (corregirme no es del todo incorrecto en este caso, pero es muy impersonal y no suena natural)
> 
> ------------------ Paul


 
Hola Paul:
Que yo sepa, no hay diferencias de significado entre ahí y allí/allá y pueden ser usados casi indistintamente. Digo casi porque no puedes decir V_oy/Viajo/Vuelo... hacia ahí _sino hacia _allá_. Otra cosa; corregí tus errores (en rojo puse lo correcto y en paréntesis lo que tú pusiste) Nos vemos

Gonzalo


----------



## diegodbs

Paul Wessen said:
			
		

> Segun mis recursos, _allí _significa una cosa que está más o menos cerca del oyente, mientras _ahí_ refiere a una cosa más o menos lejos de ambos, hablante y oyente. Se puede usar también referiendo a emociones que están algo distantes.
> 
> Si estoy en error, por favor corregirme.
> 
> ------------------ Paul


 
Desde el punto de vista de España, es justamente todo lo contrario a lo que dices tú.

aquí = muy cerca
ahí  = un poco más lejos
allí  = bastante más lejos.

Un saludo.


----------



## jacinta

¿En el habla se distingue las dos palabras?  Me parece la diferencia es muy ligera, ¿no lo es?


----------



## VenusEnvy

I disagree that you can use them as synonyms. I have heard differently, and been taught differently.

I share Outsider's view (which I pulled from another thread):
In the case of _ahí_ and _allí_, the former is employed to talk about of something which is near the listener, and the latter to talk about something which is away from both the speaker and the listener.




Have you tried searching for this before? This topic has been WIDELY discussed...

allí - ahí
Ahí, allí, aquí acá
Confused: ahí, allí, allá
Aquí, acá, allí, ahí, allá


----------



## diegodbs

jacinta said:
			
		

> ¿En el habla se distingue las dos palabras? Me parece la diferencia es muy ligera, ¿no lo es?


 
La diferencia, al menos en España, no es ligera.

Dos personas están hablando sentadas en una habitación en la que hay una mesa, y encima de la mesa hay un libro.

A.- ¿Dónde está el libro?
B.- Ahí en la mesa. (la mesa está cerca de ellos)

A.- ¿Dónde está el libro?
B.- Allí en la habitación. (se refieren a otra habitación en la que ellos no están)


----------



## el alabamiano

*Allí: * en aquel lugar, a aquel lugar. Establece el lugar en lejanía de forma precisa.
 *Aquí: *en este lugar, a este lugar. Se refiere al lugar exacto.
 *Allá: * indica lugar menos determinado que el que denota allí. Advierte, en lejanía, estar junto a.
 *Acá: * lugar cercano, aunque no denota precisión como el del adverbio aquí. Determina la proximidad o cercanía a un objeto o persona de forma imprecisa.
 *Ahí: * en ese lugar, a ese lugar. Fija lugar exacto.                 
 *Entre: *denota la situación o estado en medio de dos o más cosas.
 *Centro (en el): * lugar de donde parten o a donde convergen acciones particulares.
 *Cerca: * próxima o inmediatamente a un lugar o a un móvil.
 *Lejos: *a gran distancia, en lugar distante o remoto en referencia a algo o alguien.
 *Próximo: * cercano, que dista poco en el espacio o en el tiempo respecto a un móvil o lugar establecido.
 *Lejano: * que está lejos en el espacio o en el tiempo en alusión a otro móvil o lugar.

fuente


----------



## jacinta

diegodbs said:
			
		

> La diferencia, al menos en España, no es ligera.
> 
> Dos personas están hablando sentadas en una habitación en la que hay una mesa, y encima de la mesa hay un libro.
> 
> A.- ¿Dónde está el libro?
> B.- Ahí en la mesa. (la mesa está cerca de ellos)
> 
> A.- ¿Dónde está el libro?
> B.- Allí en la habitación. (se refieren a otra habitación en la que ellos no están)



Pero, estoy hablando de la pronunciación de las dos.  ¿Además de la locación del hablante, se puede distinguir las palabras sin problema?


----------



## diegodbs

jacinta said:
			
		

> Pero, estoy hablando de la pronunciación de las dos. ¿Además de la locación del hablante, se puede distinguir las palabras sin problema?


 
Para nosotros no hay ningún problema en distinguirlas por la pronunciación. Están clarísimas las dos palabras. Para personas de habla inglesa tampoco hay ningún problema en distinguir "fit" y "feet".


----------



## XepC

> Originally posted by *gvergara*​
> "Si *tengo erores* (estoy en error), por favor *corríjanme* (corregirme no es del todo incorrecto en este caso, pero es muy impersonal y no suena natural)".


 

​ 
Esta frase pide un imperativo como "corregidme" (vosotros) o "corríjanme" (ustedes). El uso de infinitivos como "corregir" en lugar de formas imperativas es incorrecto.


----------



## VenusEnvy

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Para nosotros no hay ningún problema en distinguirlas por la pronunciación. Están clarísimas las dos palabras.


¿¿Entonces, sí, se distinguyen por la pronunciación?? Ay, cómo?? hmm...



			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> Para personas de habla inglesa tampoco hay ningún problema en distinguir "fit" y "feet".


Ustedes no pueden?....


----------



## diegodbs

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ¿¿Entonces, sí, se distinguyen por la pronunciación?? Ay, cómo?? hmm...
> 
> 
> Ustedes no pueden?....


 
Es difícil, porque en español no tenemos dos modos de pronunciar la "i". Para una inmensa mayoría de hispanohablantes, yo díría que más del 90%, el sonido de la vocal en "fit" y "feet" es prácticamente imposible de distinguir, y de reproducir. Si se pronuncia la palabra aislada, podemos hacerlo, pero en una conversación siempre, o casi siempre, las pronunciamos de la misma manera. Lo mismo sucede con el sonido de la vocal en las palabras "fast" y "duck": el sonido de esa "u" no existe en español y pronunciamos las palabras "fast" y "duck" con la misma vocal.
Las palabras "ahí" y "allí" se pronuncian así:

ahí   =  a + í
allí   =  a + (LL) + í

El sonido de la (LL) es perfectamente distinguible.
Un saludo. VenusEnvy.


----------



## XepC

Hi, VenusEnvy.

_ahí_ sounds /a*i*/ (as if you said letters _i_ and _e _one followed by the other) and we pronounce it in a very _liquid_ way. Similar as how letter *f* sometimes becomes /v/ in the word "of"

We pronounce _allí (_siimilar to, but not exacty, _/ay*i:*/) _in two syllables separated by a consontant which removes any _liquid _way as the one I said before. Plus, we say _allí_ quite more emphatically than _ahí_. 

And we often enhance the adverb with a location ("ahí en la mesa", "allí en el comedor"), so it's not an issue.
______________________

About how to fit two feet in a sentence:

It's true that when we start to study English we don't make a difference if it's /i/ or /i:/. I had a teacher who used to say that Spanish people never went to the beach, but to another place with worse reputation. Anyway, there are people that learn to make the distinction and people who never do it. As a friend of mine says: the most important thing is the communication. If we understand each other, it's fine. He's English and his Spanish is poor. I'm Spanish and my English is poor. However, we talk very often.


----------



## Calario

gvergara said:
			
		

> Hola Paul:
> Que yo sepa, no hay diferencias de significado entre ahí y allí/allá y pueden ser usados casi indistintamente. Digo casi porque no puedes decir V_oy/Viajo/Vuelo... hacia ahí _sino hacia _allá_. Otra cosa; corregí tus errores (en rojo puse lo correcto y en paréntesis lo que tú pusiste) Nos vemos
> 
> Gonzalo


 
En España es totalmente correcto decir "Voy hacia ahí".


----------



## Orgullomoore

Igualmente interesante: aca en los Estados Unidos (Texas, mas precisamente), cuando se dice "ahi", si el hablante esta hablando rapidamente, puede ser dificil distinguirlo de "ay" (como de "ay, me pisaste"). De la misma manera, uno puede confundir "ahi te voy" con "ay, te voy!".

Al contrario cuando se dice "alli", la distincion es clara.


----------



## VenusEnvy

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Las palabras "ahí" y "allí" se pronuncian así:
> 
> ahí   =  a + í
> allí   =  a + (LL) + í


Oooohhhh, ok! Perfecto, diegodbs!!  Peroooo, no creo que sé cómo pronunciar la ll. Pues, pensaba que sabía hasta de que alguien me dijo que no la pronunciaba correcto...

También, depende de dondé se nació, se pronuncia diferente, no? Hmmm.. cómo puedo oírla por mis propios oidos?.... Ufh!


----------



## Outsider

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Para nosotros no hay ningún problema en distinguirlas por la pronunciación. Están clarísimas las dos palabras. Para personas de habla inglesa tampoco hay ningún problema en distinguir "fit" y "feet".


La diferencia es que el sonido que distingue "ahí" de "allí", la semivocal [y], se pronuncia muy rapidamente, mientras en "feet" y "fit" las vocales tienen diferente cantidad y diferente calidad, [fi:t] vs. [fit].


----------



## Outsider

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Oooohhhh, ok! Perfecto, diegodbs!!  Peroooo, no creo que sé cómo pronunciar la ll. Pues, pensaba que sabía hasta de que alguien me dijo que no la pronunciaba correcto...
> 
> También, depende de dondé se nació, se pronuncia diferente, no? Hmmm.. cómo puedo oírla por mis propios oidos?.... Ufh!


Sí, pero la gran mayoría de los hispanohablantes pronuncian la "ll" igual que una "y" en inglés. Mismo en España.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Outsider said:
			
		

> Sí, pero la gran mayoría de los hispanohablantes pronuncian la "ll" igual que una "y" en inglés. Mismo en España.


Sí, se me dijeron eso. No tengo ni idea donde saqué la idea de que se pronuncien diferentes, pero lo tengo metido en mi mente.

Si se pronuncian lo mismo, no entiendo cómo esto dos no se pronuncien lo mismo..
ahí = a + í
allí = a + (LL) + í

Ufh!


----------



## Fernando

Se pronuncian teóricamente diferentes. La ll se pronuncia parecido a una /li/ con una i corta.

Sin embargo, como bien indica Outsider casi toda América y gran parte de España pronuncian ll = y. El sonido de la y puede variar de unos hablantes a otros pero básicamente como en inglés dg (gadget).

Por tanto, ahí = aí
allí = ayí

Y no tienen confusión posible excepto dichas muy deprisa.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Fernando said:
			
		

> El sonido de la y puede variar de unos hablantes a otros pero básicamente como en inglés dg (gadget).


Al fin! Eso es como suelo pronunciarlo. Pero pues, alguien me corrigió hace ratito...

Gracias, Fernando, pero creo que no lo voy a entender realmente hasta de oírlo con mis propios oidos... no sé...


----------



## Outsider

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Si se pronuncian lo mismo, no entiendo cómo esto dos no se pronuncien lo mismo..
> ahí = a + í
> allí = a + (LL) + í
> 
> Ufh!


Bueno, fíjese, Venus:

ahí = a + í = [ai] = ah-eeh
allí = a + (LL) + í = [ayi] = ah-yeeh


----------



## VenusEnvy

No sé si vaya a funcionar o no, pero adjunté una grabación de mis intentos de pronunciarlos... A ver cuál es correcto...


----------



## VenusEnvy

Outsider said:
			
		

> ahí = a + í = [ai] = ah-eeh
> allí = a + (LL) + í = [ayi] = ah-yeeh


Si, pero cuando salen por mi boca, suenan exactamente lo mismo...


----------



## Fernando

Estupendo, Venus, me ha encantado oír tu voz.

A mí me suena estupendamente. Puedes intentar marcar todavía más la "ll" sin que suene extraño.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Fernando said:
			
		

> Estupendo, Venus, me ha encantado oír tu voz.


Bueno, entonces, sí, funcionó!



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> A mí me suena estupendamente. Puedes intentar marcar todavía más la "ll" sin que suene extraño.


Cómo?... je je

Primer, dije la ahí, sin problemas creo. Las seguientes tres eran de allí. ¿Cuál era lo correcto entonces?


----------



## Fernando

Las dos últimas. La segunda se parece demasiado a "ahí", pero puedes marcar aun más.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Fernando said:
			
		

> Las dos últimas. La segunda se parece demasiado a "ahí", pero puedes marcar aun más.


Entonces, la ultima sería bien? Ay, estoy tan confundida ahora... La ll allí (je je) se pronuncia como la sh en inglés, no? Me parece que sí, pero se me han dicho que no se debería pronunciar así (como la sh).

Por ejemplo, he estado pronunciando las palabra con ll en la siguiente manera (la grabé).
Llegar, ella, allí

Pero, cuando lo digo así, la gente me corrige, diciendome que debo pronunciarlas en la siguiente manera (también, la grabé).
Llegar, ella, allí

De verdad, las dos maneras con aceptables?


----------



## diegodbs

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Entonces, la ultima sería bien? Ay, estoy tan confundida ahora... La ll allí (je je) se pronuncia como la sh en inglés, no? Me parece que sí, pero se me han dicho que no se debería pronunciar así (como la sh).
> 
> Por ejemplo, he estado pronunciando las palabra con ll en la siguiente manera (la grabé).
> Llegar, ella, allí
> 
> Pero, cuando lo digo así, la gente me corrige, diciendome que debo pronunciarlas en la siguiente manera (también, la grabé).
> Llegar, ella, allí
> 
> De verdad, las dos maneras con aceptables?


 
Si pronuncias "LL" como "sh" en inglés, así es como la pronuncian los argentinos. He oído tu grabación y casi, casi parece argentino (aunque tú la pronuncias más suave). Tu segunda pronunciación tampoco es como se pronuncia en España, es casi,casi parecida. Pero la pronuncias mucho como "i". Es difícil explicar cómo se pronuncia algo, sin antes haberlo oído. Siento no saber enviar un archivo de sonido, para que pudieras oírme.
La "LL" en castellano se pronuncia como "GL" en italiano, o como "LH" en portugués.
Un saludo.


----------



## XepC

Muy buenos ejercicios, VenusEnvy.

_Usando la y_ suena perfecto para un español.
_Usando la sh_ se parece al hablar argentino.

Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Pero la pronuncias mucho como "i". Es difícil explicar cómo se pronuncia algo, sin antes haberlo oído. Siento no saber enviar un archivo de sonido, para que pudieras oírme.
> La "LL" en castellano se pronuncia como "GL" en italiano, o como "LH" en portugués.


Diego, pienso que Venus está intentando pronunciar la "ll" como "y".


----------



## diegodbs

Outsider said:
			
		

> Diego, pienso que Venus está intentando pronunciar la "ll" como "y".


 
Claro, outsider. Es que para alguien de habla inglesa es muy difícil pronunciar ese sonido, porque no existe en su lengua. Tendría el mismo problema con el italiano y con el portugués.


----------



## VenusEnvy

diegodbs said:
			
		

> La "LL" en castellano se pronuncia como "GL" en italiano, o como "LH" en portugués.


Pero, no conozco esos idiomas para saber cómo son esas pronunciaciones..



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> Diego, pienso que Venus está intentando pronunciar la "ll" como "y".


No es así? Ay de mi cabeza! No dijiste lo siguiente, Out?...


			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> Sí, pero la gran mayoría de los hispanohablantes pronuncian la "ll" igual que una "y" en inglés.





			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> Claro, outsider. Es que para alguien de habla inglesa es muy difícil pronunciar ese sonido, porque no existe en su lengua.


----------



## Outsider

A ver se nos entendemos:

1) El sonido "especial" de la "ll" (porutgués "lh", italiano "gl", etc.) es una palatal lateral aproximante, pero es un sonido difícil de hacer para los anglófonos, y además no es como la mayoría de los hispanohablantes pronuncian este dígrafo. Entonces, olvidemos este sonido, para ya.  

2) Intentemos pronunciar "ll" como "y".  

Sus tentativas en el primer "file" me pareceran buenas, Venus. Las otras, no las he logrado oír muy bien.

Mi sugestión es la siguiente:

Me parece que su problema puede ser que le costa pronunciar el hiato, y entonces tende a pronunciar siempre "ayí" ("allí"). Para perfeccionar el "ahí", empieze por intentar pronunciar los dos sonidos separados:

aaaaaaahhhhhhhh

O.K.? Después

eeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhh

O.K.? Ahora, lentamente, intente juntar el primer sonido al segundo:

aaahhh.......    [pausa]    ....eeeeehhhhh.

Finalmente, dígalo un poco más rápido, y un poco más, y un poco más, hasta que los dos sinodos se toquen.

ah-eeh = ahí.


----------



## diegodbs

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Pero, no conozco esos idiomas para saber cómo son esas pronunciaciones..
> 
> 
> No es así? Ay de mi cabeza! No dijiste lo siguiente, Out?...


 
No te preocupes VenusEnvy, para España el sonido que tú haces muy parecido a una "y" suave está bastante bien. Si en España la pronuncias como "sh" te dirán que tienes acento argentino.
Sólo hay un pequeñísimo problema, y es que pronuncias casi igual "ahí" y "allí" porque la última vocal es la "i". Pero se te entiende perfectamente. Intenta oír a un español, preferentemente de Castilla, del País Vasco o Cataluña, para oír el sonido de la "LL".
Un saludo.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Outsider said:
			
		

> A ver se nos entendemos:
> 
> 1) El sonido "especial" de la "ll" (porutgués "lh", italiano "gl", etc.) es una palatal lateral aproximante, pero es un sonido difícil de hacer para los anglófonos, y además no es como la mayoría de los hispanohablantes pronuncian este dígrafo. Entonces, olvidemos este sonido, para ya.


Pero, es con la allí que tengo problemas. 

Puedo pronunciar la ahí con el sonido de la y bien. Con eso, no tengo problemas...  No obstante, gracias por explicarmelo, Outsider.


----------



## Outsider

Yo sé hacerlo, pero no creo que sepa explicarlo. 

¿Hay algún especialista en fonética en el foro...?


----------



## VenusEnvy

Lo siento gente, por ser un poco torpe hoy. Pero, todavia no logro entender el sonido sutil... Está bien... Lo dejo por otro dia...


----------



## ElenaofTroy

VenusEnvy, ¡no te preocupes tanto! 

Escuché tus archivos de audio y realmente se te entiende bien, se nota un poco que no eres hispanoparlante pero eso no tiene importancia siempre y cuando se te pueda entender. Por otro lado, en España las palabras ahí y allí tienen un significado distinto (lo cual agradezco haber aprendido) pero en México y otros países en realidad se usan como sinónimos, como ya lo dijo gvergara anteriormente. ¡Así que ven a México y di una u otra, sin problemas! 

De todos modos, intento explicarte la pronunciación de modo sencillo:

En "allí", la ll suena como y, y el sonido es como el de la j en eject.
"ahí" puedes pronunciarlo como el sonido de ie en pie, pero poniendo el acento cuando pronuncias la "i". O puedes pronunciarlo como el sonido intermedio de la palabra _naïve._ 

Por cierto, acerca de lo que se dijo de las personas que hablan Español en Estados Unidos y que pronuncian "ahí" como "ay", te comento que ésa es una pronunciación muy norteña, muy chicana de la palabra ahí. Para los que vivimos más al centro del país, es muy notorio. 

¡Saludos y suerte!

Iliana


----------



## aguazero

Orgullomoore said:
			
		

> De la misma manera, uno puede confundir "ahi te voy" con "ay, te voy!".


que quiere decir "ahi te voy"?
que quiere decir  "ay, te voy"?


----------



## XepC

> Originally posted by *diegosbd*
> 
> _Intenta oír a un español, preferentemente de Castilla, del País Vasco o Cataluña, para oír el sonido de la "LL"._


 

Siguiendo el ejemplo de VenusEnvy, os remito un mp3. Para vuestra referencia en cuanto a lo fonético, soy de Barcelona.

View attachment here, there, everywhere.mp3


----------



## ElenaofTroy

aguazero said:
			
		

> que quiere decir "ahi te voy"?
> que quiere decir  "ay, te voy"?



_Ahí te voy_ es una expresión. Significa _Here I go.
Ay, te voy _suena raro, no se utiliza así. Se mencionó aquí porque algunas personas (aún de habla hispana) no pronuncian correctamente la palabra "ahí" y la hacen sonar como "ay".


----------



## aguazero

ahi te voy 
me puedes dar un ejemplo una phrase como se usa


----------



## ElenaofTroy

aguazero said:
			
		

> ahi te voy
> me puedes dar un ejemplo una phrase como se usa



Un ejemplo:

Alguien dice: -Quedaste de contarme cómo te fue...
y el otro responde: -Ahí te voy... y comienza su narración. 

La frase "ahí te voy" se usa también coloquialmente para decir "con permiso", o "cuidado". 
Ejemplo: Alguien viene saliendo de la cocina con un recipiente con pasta recién horneada. Al acercarse a la mesa le dice al comensal que está cerca de la base sobre la cual va a poner el recipiente: "Ahí te voy". 

Se me ocurren ahora estos dos usos, aunque seguro hay más. Pero éstos son los más comunes. ¡Espero haber aclarado tu duda!

Iliana


----------



## Doval

aguazero said:
			
		

> una pregunta simple alli y ahi es lo mismo se puede utilizar de la misma forma
> gracias


Quizá esto sea de interés:

El Diccionario de Sinónimos y Antónimos, publicado por Grijalbo, propone estos sinónimos para “ahí”: *acá, allí, aquí.*.  Me parece que esto asigna a “ahí” un significado a medio camino de aquí y acá a un lado y allí al otro.


----------



## MarcB

http://www.research.att.com/projects/tts/demo.html
Go here select Latin Am Spanish there are two speakers one male and one female. If one looks at Spanish from the aspect of all speaker ll and y can be as the English y, j,s (as in pleasure) or sh as in shoe. Some people use one or more of those sounds they maybe pronounced the same or not.


----------



## MarcB

i omitted ll=li as in million. this is a semi-archaic pronunciation sed in a few places.


----------



## Outsider

I've given this a little more thought, and here are some hints for *Venus*. I don't think I can actually explain how to pronounce the palatal lateral approximant just with words, or even with a sound file, for that matter. We would have to meet, and you would have to see the position of my tongue when I make this sound. I honestly don't think you'll ever get it otherwise, but here goes nothing.

The relation between the [ll] sound (let's call it that) and the [l] sound is the same as the relation between [ñ] and [n]. When you pronounce a [l] or a [n], your tongue is stretched, with its tip touching the back of your upper jaw teeth, and your lips close to each other. 

To pronounce a [ñ], you can start from the position of the [n], but raise the back of your tongue to the palate, letting the tip of the tongue move away from your teeth. The sides of the tongue stretch outwards, towards your cheeks, and your lower lip opens up as in a half smile.

To pronounce a [ll], you start from the position of the [l], and raise the middle of your tongue upwards to the palate, letting the tip of the tongue move away from your teeth. The sides of the tongue stretch outwards, towards your cheeks, and your lower lip opens as in a half smile (a bit less than for the [ñ]).

It's a shame no phonetics expert replied.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Ok, I think I've got it now. I recorded two examples using the phrases that Diego posted on the first page:
Ahí es para cosas más cercanas
Allí es para cosas un poco más lejanas.


Please, let me know if the way I say it is correct or not....

Edit: Thanks, Outsider, for the thorough explanation.


----------



## Outsider

You seem to be getting the hang of it, though I'm wary of making a definite judgement based only on the sound.

I've just noticed something else about how I pronounce these sounds, at least when I do it slowly. With [ayí], the middle my tongue starts out low, and then arches up towards the palate, without ever touching it. With [allí], the middle of the tongue makes a similar movement, but ends up touching the palate.


----------



## VenusEnvy

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Ok, I think I've got it now. I recorded two examples using the phrases that Diego posted on the first page:


I've re-attached them to this post.


----------



## belén

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I've re-attached them to this post.



¡¡¡Super bien!! ¡¡¡De verdad, impecable!!!!


----------



## XepC

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I've re-attached them to this post.


 
Suena perfecto.


----------



## Calmecac

Muchas gracias a todos los participantes de este grupo de diálogo.  Aprendí bastante con sus mensajes


----------



## lalornelas

Ok: maybe this is gonna sound weird, but in Mexico we pronounce "allí"  like: "ah-gee"...


----------

